# Baby crests to adult crests question



## Archicken (Jul 11, 2015)

Do baby chicks with larger than average crests usually have larger than average crests as adults as well?

I have a black sex link that looks larger in general than my other sex links, but I lost track of which chick she was when I bought her. One of my chicks was larger and I suspect she had the same personality as this large hen, but I'm not totally sure... But I really would like to confirm this... Haha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not necessarily. Some are late bloomers and continue to fill in well into adulthood. That's why the recommendation is to keep anything that does not have obvious physical shortcomings until they are much older.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I second that. I threw all my beardless crestless Brabanters in a cull pen when they were three months old. Several I sold from there and a couple that stayed behind went from bald to magnificent overnight, at random. They're still growing and changing. It's annoying in a way but it is what it is!


----------

